# Is my loft large enough?



## Slugg (Apr 17, 2016)

I have been lurking on the forum for a while and decided to register and start posting today. We bought our first 4 pigeons 3 days ago and placed them in a chicken coop designed for 4 chickens. The dimensions are Overall Height - Top to Bottom: -37.2''. Overall Width - Side to Side: -74.8''. Overall Depth - Front to Back: -30.2''. 
Here are a few pictures of them in it.

















We are planning on getting a 10ftx10ftx8ft loft in the near future once they start breeding. Is this enough to hold the 4 of them in for the time being?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It may be large enough for now, but isn't safe. Predators can easily dig under and get in.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

As well as worms, snakes, chicken diseases, PMV, Racoons and Skunks-------Your creating a blood bath.. No it is not safe...Look at our Pigeon people's lofts on here and there are all different kinds. Get them off of the ground and see the different designs that can be had and some of them are so pretty and easy to clean and safe for the pigeons...There is absolutely no weather protection for them and Georgia can get very cold...Get them off of the ground and inside of something that gives them protection. Now I see the first picture that looks somewhat better than just that second one.. Like said predators can get underneath by digging and sliding --snakes,skunks, rats etc...This is not secure and not safe even for a little while until you build a loft.


----------



## Slugg (Apr 17, 2016)

They do not normally stand on the ground. When you look at the top picture you see a window. They are able to fly into there and there are perches in there. In the spot that overhangs on the left is 2 nest boxes. By get them off the ground, do you mean place a floor for them? Or do they need to be on something like a table.


----------



## Slugg (Apr 17, 2016)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/aspen-pet-flat-top-complete-chicken-coop
This is an example of the coop converted to a loft.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Off the ground*

They mean to get them up off the ground on a platform of some kind. A simple two by four framed box stand would do. You will need to put a bottom on the pen when you raise it. The bottom could be a solid sheet of plywood or a heavy gauge mesh wire. If you live in area with rats a mesh wire bottom should be no smaller than 1/2" X 1". The larger the mesh the easier it would be for a predator to get to a foot or toes.

Pigeons kept on the ground often pick up diseases and worms. The predator issues are also so solved with a good stout floor.

As to your original question, the current pen is plenty large enough for the four birds you have now.


----------



## Slugg (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

With mesh 1/2 X 1 inch, rats can still get in. It should be raised, but also a solid floor would be better.
Pigeons are also happier when up higher. They are not ground animals like chickens.


----------



## Slugg (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm going to try and put this loft on a 4 ft base.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Add outside perches, flat shelf like perches big enough for a grown pigeon. They were cliff dwellers so shelfs do well for them. They need to sit on a perch and get sun outdoors. But I think they need better accommodations for protection from colder weather and wind, without being cramped up in a dark box. Get as big as you can afford with protection from wind and cold. P.s yes GA is cold enough to need protection on some days.


----------

